# Change of employeer



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Folks,
I have a quick question, My WP is expired on June 2011 and applied for an extension. And as per the immigration it takes 125 days to get the extended WP (Processing times: Temporary Residence). 

During this time can I do the change of employeer? Can you please help me out in this regard.
thanks,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Does the new employer have a valid/active LMO? If so the answer is yes but not, I would think, until you receive new work permit


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Does the new employer have a valid/active LMO? If so the answer is yes but not, I would think, until you receive new work permit


No the new employeer yet to apply for the LMO.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> No the new employeer yet to apply for the LMO.


Before you burn any bridges you should be aware that the G of C is declining more LMOs today then in the past.


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Before you burn any bridges you should be aware that the G of C is declining more LMOs today then in the past.


Sorry, may I know what do you mean by "G of C"?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry, Government of Canada.


----------

